# Mail senden mit PHP



## josDesign (20. August 2002)

Ich benötige dringend Hilfe!

Ich habe biss jetzt folgenden Code:


```
//Nachricht versenden
mail($recipientemail, "Seitenempfehlung von $sendername auf Jousch.Com","
    Hallo $recipientname,
	$sendername [$senderemail] empfiehlt Dir den Besuch
	folgender Webseite:	
	------------------------------------------------------
	$sendurl	
	------------------------------------------------------
	Anmerkungen dazu von $sendername:

	$anmerkungen

    ------------------------------------------------------
	Dies ist eine vom Jousch.Com Server generierte Mail
	Beschwerden, Feedback usw. an jousch@jousch.com
    ------------------------------------------------------
	
	
	
    ------------------------------------------------------
	Falls ein Missbrauches dieses Skriptes stattfindet,
	finden Sie hier nützliche Daten:
    
	  IP: $userip
	HOST: $userhost
	    
	
	
	","From: $senderemail");
	echo "<html>\n<meta>\n<link href=\"css/global2.css\" rel=\"stylesheet\" type=\"text/css\">\n</meta><body bgcolor=\"#dee4ea\" text=\"#284c68\">\n<br><br>\n<font face=\"Verdana, Arial, Helvetica\" size=\"1\">Vielen Dank $sendername,<br>	
	Deine Empfehlung wurde an $recipientname [$recipientemail] gesendet.<br><br>\n
	</font><br><br>\n
	<font face=\"Verdana, Arial, Helvetica\" size=\"1\">JOSDesign</font>
	";
```

Wie kann ich der Funktion *mail();* einen fixen BCC hinzufügen?

Kann mir jemand helfen?  

Wär ur nett

mfg
josdesign


----------



## Spontan (21. August 2002)

> If you need to send an e-mail with an html content and the same e-mail have Bcc headers.
> Place the Bcc (and why not also Cc) at the end of your additional headers. Otherwise, people receiving the email in copy may have the html code in their screen. The one who are designed as main recipient will not have this problem.
> 
> Explanation :
> ...




Jaja php.net/mail


----------



## josDesign (21. August 2002)

*Naja, ich brauch ned so viel*

Ich möchte ja nur einen BCC in meinem Skript hinzufügen!

Ich brauche keine HTML-MAIL Funktionalität


----------



## Isaenforcer (21. August 2002)

Schick doch ne 2.te Mail. (Wenn du mit BCC Blind Copy meinst.)


----------



## josDesign (21. August 2002)

*Danke*

Stimmt hast recht


----------



## Extremniki (21. August 2002)

*nicht ganz sicher...*

hi.
ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber versuche doch mal folgendes:


```
$bcc = "name@email.de";
```

und dann weiter:


```
mail($email, "text", $bcc, "From: $absender");
```

also ich bin auch noch nicht so fit, aber das probier doch mal aus.

ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass du immer eine blind-copy zu einer festen email bekommen möchtest, sozusagen als bestätigung an dich, wenn jemand irgendwem deine seite empfiehlt, richtig?
sollte das nicht klappen, dann schau doch mal in anderen tut's rein, wo steht, wie man bestätigungsmails versendet. 

gruß extremniki


----------

